# My daughter rocking out



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

My daughter was showing off yesterday and took the following pics. Any parents would love them.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Much nicer pics than a number of years ago when I caught my son steeling.









Fortunately, he has grown a lot since then and has seen the light.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Cools pics. Hey Bobb, does your son still play steel? If he keeps up with it somewhat, I can see that as being a huge feather in his cap down the road.

I need some current "music" pics of my girls, but here's one for the thread...


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

james on bass said:


> Cools pics. Hey Bobb, does your son still play steel? If he keeps up with it somewhat, I can see that as being a huge feather in his cap down the road.


Unfortunately, he never got started. His real interest in playing didn't kick in until about 12.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Some years ago, daughter # 2 sitting on a big ole Martin Stack after sound check at one of my shows.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Some years ago, daughter # 2 sitting on a big ole Martin Stack after sound check at one of my shows.


Cute little girl! I also "numbered" my two girls as Daughter #1 and #2.

Did you call yours #2 from the same inspiration - "The Cat In the Hat"? You remember, Thing 1 and Thing 2!:smile:

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wild Bill said:


> Cute little girl! I also "numbered" my two girls as Daughter #1 and #2.
> 
> Did you call yours #2 from the same inspiration - "The Cat In the Hat"? You remember, Thing 1 and Thing 2!:smile:
> 
> :food-smiley-004:




LOL, no sorry. No Doctor Seuss inspiration.

I just don't like to post my kids names on the internet. She's 18 now and I'm training her as a sound tech.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

18 huh? :wink: LOL kidding... you look like you could own guns. 

That before and after pic bobb posted is freaky. The facial features stayed the same but everything else changed. :rockon2:


----------



## fingers (Sep 4, 2007)

Here's my oldest son,rawkin with the old ES135.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

violation said:


> That before and after pic bobb posted is freaky. The facial features stayed the same but everything else changed. :rockon2:


The more things change, the more they remain the same. The pics were taken at age 7 and again at 15.


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Ophidian said:


> My daughter was showing off yesterday and took the following pics. Any parents would love them.


LOL, she's rocking it Hendrix style. Very cute.

I've thought about wearing diapers when we play as well. Would save all those trips to the bathroom in between sets.:smile:


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Here's a link to lots of pictures showing my son, the drummer (second from left in the shot below), playing in Seoul with his band "The Funkups". http://www.myspace.com/thefunkups 










He also plays in what has to be one of Korea's only Celtic Fusion groups, "Saint John The Gambler". http://www.myspace.com/saintjohnthegambler


Oh, to be young (and constantly assaulted by Asian Groupies!) :bow:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bobb said:


> The more things change, the more they remain the same. The pics were taken at age 7 and again at 15.


LOL, no guns. I'm the least likely person to ever own a gun.

In spite of a rather serious appearance I'm a passifist by nature. As long as you don't endanger me or those I care about you have nothing to fear from me.

She's quite able to take care of herself.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice pictures--I'm looking for the one of my sister when she was little--it's the only picture I have of my first guitar (cheap-o acoustic.)


----------



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

Nice pics, wish I would have started at a young age. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

ronmac said:


> Here's a link to lots of pictures showing my son, the drummer (second from left in the shot below), playing in Seoul with his band "The Funkups". http://www.myspace.com/thefunkups
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great music. I'll try to catch one of their gigs next time I'm up in his neck of the woods.

PS. I think I know your son from university. PM sent.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Awsome thread... I have three girls.

Here is my oldest... from Aug 07

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GODMe1SpukM

She just did another Extreem Rock Project... I'll post some youtube stuff on that soon.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

KHINGPYNN said:


> Awsome thread... I have three girls.
> 
> Here is my oldest... from Aug 07
> 
> ...


Left a comment. Marked as spam an insensitive question someone left...but then noticed you weren't offended by it.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey guys, this is a great thread, I have a question as I have a two year old that I'm hoping will be musical. I hope that I inspire her as my Dad did me, but is there anything in particular you did to encourage them? My bro has 3 kids that have zero interest and the more he pushes them the less interest they have. At any rate my daughter airbands at this time (she's a drummer lol) and I really hope she loves music like I do. Any advice?


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

I play guitar with my daughter. I found that when I do something with Zoe she more interested. And when she plays I always say good job and give her a high five.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Starbuck50 said:


> Hey guys, this is a great thread, I have a question as I have a two year old that I'm hoping will be musical. I hope that I inspire her as my Dad did me, but is there anything in particular you did to encourage them? My bro has 3 kids that have zero interest and the more he pushes them the less interest they have. At any rate my daughter airbands at this time (she's a drummer lol) and I really hope she loves music like I do. Any advice?


My son got interested on his own. First he wanted to learn piano, that lasted a couple months. Then, came an interest in school band and trumpet. He was hating that in less than three months. Finally, he decided to try guitar. With his history of not lasting long with instruments, I set him up on a three month rental with a Jay Turser guitar and a 10w Kustom amp. I even went as far as installing an Evans pickup in the Turser, same pickup that was in my #1 during my touring years. Since then, he has changed to a MIM Strat and a 30W Marshall. So far, he has been playing guitar for 5 years and still going strong.

Like most kids these days, he listens to a lot of "old people's" music(80's metal), and comes to me for advice. :rockon2:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

bobb said:


> Like most kids these days, he listens to a lot of "old people's" music(80's metal), and comes to me for advice. :rockon2:


Interesting you should say that cause even though my daughter is only 2 she really loves stuff like Talking Heads and particularly Judas Priest. It's quite funny to hear her sing along with Turbo Lover! Her latest fav is Genesis, turn it on again. She rocks out like crazy air drumming! I just really hope it lasts!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

bobb said:


> Like most kids these days, he listens to a lot of "old people's" music(80's metal), and comes to me for advice. :rockon2:


Well my oldest fell off the tracks and bumped his head....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzm2Dk3NA0k

He does play guitar. I bought him an old Harmony acoustic. He does fairly well but has no interest in much of dad's musical tastes.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> Left a comment. Marked as spam an insensitive question someone left...but then noticed you weren't offended by it.


Thanks for the kind words... the support is awsome.

That question was asked in sincerity so I answered no problem.

Thanks for having my back though... negative comments can impact a kid in a huge way.

Craig


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Starbuck50 said:


> Interesting you should say that cause even though my daughter is only 2 she really loves stuff like Talking Heads and particularly Judas Priest. It's quite funny to hear her sing along with Turbo Lover! Her latest fav is Genesis, turn it on again. She rocks out like crazy air drumming! I just really hope it lasts!


I was one listening to The Stooges when I noticed that my then 2 year-old son had gotten up from his afternoon nap and was rocking to 'I wanna be your dog' (good thing he was too young to understand the nihilistic and sexual message). He was also really into John Lee Hooker (he loved the rhythm of 'Boom Boom Boom', he'd even figured out how to turn on and set the CD player so that it would play that song and dance to it) and Muddy Waters (he apparently loved the tone of his voice. He'd just sit, listen, and smile, repeating every word he understood. He'd ask for 'Baby' when he wanted to listen to his music (he really dug the fact that he understood him say 'baby' in one of his songs)).

Now, he's 4. His favorite song right now is Neil Young's 'Hey Hey My My'. I just need to hum the first few notes to get him to sing and hum it.


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

My daughter for some reason loves Cypress Hill Insane in the Brain. It weas playing on the radio the other day. I'm glad she to young to know the word too.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

KHINGPYNN said:


> Thanks for the kind words... the support is awsome.
> 
> That question was asked in sincerity so I answered no problem.
> 
> ...



No prob. It's always good to encourage kids who are trying to accomplish something positive for themselves.


shoretyus, 

That's your wife's kind of music, right? 

Just count your blessings he sings well. Imagine if he was tone deaf.

PS. Left a note of encouragement. Don't hate me for it.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

NB-SK said:


> Now, he's 4. His favorite song right now is Neil Young's 'Hey Hey My My'. I just need to hum the first few notes to get him to sing and hum it.


Isn't it funny how the little ones just really know a good song? My Wee one has been running around singing Bell Bottom Blues... It's hilarious to catc her "I done wanna fade awaaaayyy"


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Starbuck50 said:


> Isn't it funny how the little ones just really know a good song? My Wee one has been running around singing Bell Bottom Blues... It's hilarious to catc her "I done wanna fade awaaaayyy"


Good taste in music begets good taste in music.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

NB-SK said:


> Good taste in music begets good taste in music.


Hmm I hope so! The entire time I was pregnant, well at least till I was too big to hold my guitar, I played scales constantly, just hoping he or she would get the jump on me! Time will tell.


----------

